# jeep motors?



## texazranger09 (Dec 17, 2009)

i know theres a few here that are well learned on the engines and drivetrains of the jeeps. so my question is if i were to get a jeep that will be my daily driver as well as a plowing vehicle what is the best option. alot of the jeeps i have found are the 4 cylinders as im sure alot of jeep owners know not to get rid of the 4.0's. automatic is not an option for me its 5spd or nothing at all so what is your opinion on this? heres a few that i've come across.

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/1488141031.html

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/1471471746.html

http://albany.craigslist.org/cto/1509410355.html

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/cto/1485278560.html

http://http://albany.craigslist.org/cto/1507896321.html


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

It took a looooong time for me to find a 6 cyl auto but I found one.

Definitely get a 6 cyl
you link to YJ's and TJ's I much prefer the TJ. Much better ride with the coil springs. Both Jeeps tend to rot the frame at the rear and rear shock mount so check. 91 and later had fuel injection (thats a good thing)


----------



## texazranger09 (Dec 17, 2009)

well obviously the 6 is better but im not into the waiting game if you know what i mean. does the 4cyl. really bog that much?...im fine with doing repairs to it over the next year into next plowing season but i dont want to do a complete engine overhaul right off the get go. if i like the jeep enough i would definitely plan on putting a 4cyl cummins into it


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Lots of people plow with the 4 cyl. If your going to change the motor anywase go for it.


----------



## texazranger09 (Dec 17, 2009)

well i dont know for sure.. funds would have to be opened up for it but its one of my dream vehicles so at some point in my life i do plan on doing that i just dont know when. could be this summer could be in 10 summers. if the 4 cyl. is reliable than i dont see why not i suppose. is there a real advantage to the 6? i mean is it like night and day between them or is it something you think i could live with?


----------



## Ryan McEachern (Dec 11, 2009)

Actually, it really is just like night and day. Try and get a drive in with each one before you buy. Drivability goes way up with the 4.0l (as much as it can with a YJ I guess..)


----------



## FBNemo (Mar 1, 2006)

Ryan McEachern;913834 said:


> Actually, it really is just like night and day. Try and get a drive in with each one before you buy. Drivability goes way up with the 4.0l (as much as it can with a YJ I guess..)


Go with the 6 cylinder/4.0L setup in either the YJ or TJ.
The YJ uses a different tranny in the 4 cylinder over the 6 cylinder. Not one tranny for both motors from the factory.
Aisin AX-5 (4 cyl)
Aisin AX-15 (6 cyl)
Peugeot BA-10 (6 cyl)- some consider this tranny junk.


----------



## texazranger09 (Dec 17, 2009)

actually too late. i ended up buying a 95 yj 4 cyl 5spd. i just couldnt find a decent 6 cyl. anywheres near me and im just not into that kind of a waiting game to the point where i pull the trigger on the first one that pops up.


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

texazranger09;931613 said:


> actually too late. i ended up buying a 95 yj 4 cyl 5spd. i just couldnt find a decent 6 cyl. anywheres near me and im just not into that kind of a waiting game to the point where i pull the trigger on the first one that pops up.


TxRgr,

CONGRATULATIONS! We need a picture or two of your new-to-you rig! 
What plow are you considering to install on it or did it come with a plow already on it?

I also have a '95, 4-cyl, 5spd YJ.....and it is all that I expected or needed from it.

What it is: 
It is decent on gas mileage (better than the 6cyls); 
easy to do a tuneup on; 
it is shorter than most other vehicles so it will maneuver around easily & quickly; 
it rides better than I thought it would; and, 
it plows snow like a champ! wesport

What it isn't: 
It is NOT as tuff as a military issue unit; 
it isn't as powerful as a V-8 or I-6; 
it can not haul lots of stuff because the rear cargo space is small; and, 
it is not as quiet as a car or have as many bells & buttons.

I'd suggest you buy a Chiltons or Haynes manual for it and start going through the recommended preventative maintenance issues listed in it one-by-one as your budget allows. If you do that, it will likely serve you well for a long time.

J-Quad


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

Not to one up J-Quad, in addition get a factory service manual. I got mine on CD, and it tells you EVERYTHING, and how to fix everything. It was around $30. 

Best of luck.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I may have a PDF FSM for the 95 model year around here, give me a day or two and I'll see if I can find it and post a link.


----------



## texazranger09 (Dec 17, 2009)

awesome that pdf would be top notch. as for a plow...i'm going to hold off on that for this season, i'm thinking this summer or fall ill get one on it. really anything i can get. i dont really want to pay 3+ grand for a new blizzard or one that will actually mount right on. so i guess im gonna have to figure something out with a modified mount for whatever will fit. maybe a 6' unimount or something to that effect. as for pics here you are. dont plan on it looking like this in a years time.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

looks like mine! got to love the moss green and spice combo!


----------



## texazranger09 (Dec 17, 2009)

haha damn. i first saw that im like ITS MY JEEP!haha. what tire setup are you running there? looks good.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Wheels are Dick Cepek DC-1's - 15"

Tires are Dick Cepek Mud Countrys - 31x10.50R15


----------

